# Any tips for removing urine smell from dog Kennel?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya all

My dogs have a "kennel" in the yard where they sleep at night. It's mostly enclosed and they do pee in the gravelled back section ( the front section where their beds and houses are has a wooden floor with rubber covering). 
In summer it's not a problem because the ground dries quickly because its warm.
But in winter it gets a bit smelly as the ground's a bit damp. 
I got 20kg of bicarb soda and sprinkled that over the gravel in the back hoping it will help neutralise the smell.

Has anyone got any other ideas on how to keep it "fresher" in there?
Thanks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

bleach. let it sit. then rinse it out.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

It's gravel on top of dirt so I can't "wash" it as such - I do wash the front rubber section regularly but can't do anything about the gravel area.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

bleach the gravel. then hose it off. the bleach and water will go into
the dirt. get a spray can and put bleach and water in it. spray the gravel
then hose it off.



Mooch said:


> It's gravel on top of dirt so I can't "wash" it as such - I do wash the front rubber section regularly but can't do anything about the gravel area.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Maybe vinagar, they say that gets cat urine off.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

People "wash" gravel frequently. What do you think happens when it rains?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

bleach and ammonia (urine) is a very very bad combination -- mustard gas -- plus bleach is a known carcinogen , and depletes ozone layer .

look in to ZEOLITE -- also used as a safe , non toxic grip-texture on ice .

this is a natural clay , used in barns as Stable Fresh , cat litter etc . If they eat some of the clay they get some minerals . Actually zeolite may be given to your dog as a poison control if you feel the dog has eaten something like it should not have. zeolite odor control for all animal and reptile or rodent odors ,kitty litter and dog runs |bathrooms basements closets, diaper pails , soil amendment in agriculture |nontoxic natural mineral| bio hazard solutions |safe odor control|odors from pet ca. Zeolite is in many brands of stall deodorizer products such as Sweet PDZ, Stall Fresh, and several others. These products, which look like finely ground kitty litter, can be purchased at feed stores. Products - Stall Deodorizer

I have large bags of zeolite for use in the shed area where the horses tend to hand out . I use it in the kitty litter. I mix a teeny bit with the bird gravel for the canary and the linie. If I had a chicken I would use it there also. Another use is in gardening for vegetable gardens to mineralize the soil , along with jersey green sand, and to help the plant uptake calcium from the soil which prevents wilting.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> People "wash" gravel frequently. What do you think happens when it rains?


Haha yeah ok fair enough! 

The reason I haven't taken the hose to that area is because it's all enclosed and I'm concerned it won't dry properly and I'm gonna end up with a big muddy mess!
it would be ok in summer but now it's cold and damp outside.

Carmen thank's thats a great idea I'll see if I can track something like that down, I'm sure we used to use something similar for the horses too!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Vinegar + baking soda works well on washing things (it works PERFECT on urine smelled blankets/rugs), not sure about gravel, but its another suggestion.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I got 20KG of baking soda (from the feed store) so I'm trying that but I'm gonna try to get some zeolite too


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think when it rains it's not the people as we know people washing
the gravel. 



jocoyn said:


> People "wash" gravel frequently. What do you think happens when it rains?


----------

